# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Мировой кризис

## mr.L

А как вас затронул мировой упадок;)

----------


## IMPERIAL

Меня лично - не как пока))

----------


## Parapluie

Кушать пока кушаю, одеваюсь как и одевался. Хотя все таки повышение цен на некоторые продукты довольно не приятно.

----------

